# Lake Darling



## Deertiger (May 3, 2009)




----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Deertiger
Very nice shots you took; and I am only a few miles away..... I have to take the camera out.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Nive Pics!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I especially love the cans.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

How in the world does he get those flying pics....

Is that last bird the Sandhill crane you can hunt out here?


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

Great pics
Love that shorebird
You are lucky to have a lake with such variety
Looks like you have a pretty fast long lens


----------



## Band Man (Jul 18, 2009)

Great pictures.


----------



## KateMulligan (Mar 17, 2010)

Those are really lovely photos ! I love seeing such pictures. They make me happy for some reason. I think because it reminds me of how carefree and unknowing they are of life's worries. You take stunning photos I assume.


Lead Generation Philippines


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Great pictures. Ding is smiling somwhere.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> How in the world does he get those flying pics....
> 
> Is that last bird the Sandhill crane you can hunt out here?


That would be a pelican.

Here is a sandhill:










No I didn't take the pic, found it on another site.

huntin1


----------



## Rajun Cajun (Sep 5, 2010)

Awesome pics!!!!!!!


----------

